# ¿ Se puede reparar un terminal de termopar con estaño?



## snowboard (Mar 8, 2009)

Hola.
La verdad ayer en el trabajo tuve una falla de un sensor de temperatura, tipo T.
En el mismo cabezal del termopar (que se utiliza en éste caso como caja pasa cable), encontré cortado uno de los cables, el extremo que va al termopar está casi de tope, dejando unos 3 mm de cable, estuve a punto de estañarlos pero finalmente no lo hice porque no estoy seguro si generaré algún tipo de termopar "mutante" que me alteraría mas la medición.
Tengo claro que la solución no es esa pero me gustaría saber si alguien ya lo probo.

Saludos


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 8, 2009)

con estaño no,une la punta de los cables,ponle un terminal de aluminio escachalo y listo,funcionara ok con un minimo de herror en la curba de señal....bastante aceptable.


----------



## snowboard (Mar 8, 2009)

OK, muchas gracias, lo voy a probar.

saludos


----------

